

IPhone Super-Hacker Let Go From Apple, Goes To Work For Google - smaili
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2013/04/24/iphone-super-hacker-comex-let-go-from-apple-goes-to-work-for-google/

======
dopamean
> Super-hacker

> from the future

> the most tightly restricted consumer operating system in the world

> hacker savant

These things make it hard to take an article like this seriously. Never mind
the complete lack of new information. I really dont understand the hyperbole
used when talking about young people and technology. Not too long ago the
Summly kid was a genius too. I'm hoping one day we can reserve this kind of
language for the likes of John Nash and others like him.

~~~
shinratdr
> These things make it hard to take an article like this seriously.

Took you that long? I didn't managed to get past "Forbes" in the URL to stop
taking the article seriously. I would be astounded if someone could point me
to a Forbes article on technology that isn't pure bottom-of-the-barrel, sub-
journalistic trash.

~~~
dopamean
Honestly, I don't encounter many Forbes tech articles. But now that you
mention it, if I think back some of the worst ones I've seen were indeed
Forbes. I'll know to steer clear in the future.

------
budde
> Within two months, Allegra was given an internship at Apple. But just over a
> year later, Allegra says he was suddenly let go for failing to respond to an
> email that would have extended his employment.

To me, this doesn't read like he was "let go" at all from Apple. It seems like
they extended him an offer to come back for another internship, which he
failed to respond to in a timely fashion. Deadlines like this are given
because departments need to determine their itern headcount for a summer so
they can extend offers and allocate funds accordingly.

~~~
themckman
It still reads like Apple didn't want him anymore, because if really was all
those things the article said and actually contributed to the organization in
a substantial way, they wouldn't have just let him fall through the cracks. It
feels like something is being left out.

------
Samuel_Michon
The guy had an internship at Apple, which ended 7 months a go. Now he has
landed another internship at Google and is going to start there shortly. Good
for him, but this is not exactly the kind of story Pulitzers are won with. I
expect to read this on his Twitter feed, not for Forbes to regurgitate it.

~~~
shinratdr
Then your opinion of Forbes is what's out of whack.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Haha, fair enough. I used to read the print magazine though. Maybe it was
because I was younger, but I remember it being alright.

------
SurfScore
A "missed email?" Really? I fail to see how someone so "exceptional" would be
let go from a missed email. I get HR deadlines and such, but is this Apple
being Apple or was he simply not valuable enough to make an exception?

------
just2n
So, because this article literally says nothing of value, is this guy the one
who discovered the exploits, or did he just package them for consumption?

------
artursapek
His shirt is off-center.

